

Ask HN: Questions about your career. - baerbradford

I have some questions for those of you working or interning. I'm an undergrad CS major about to graduate and I'm asking these as part of a business communication course at my university. I am particularly interested in hearing from those of you who are starting your own company or are involved in recent startups. Thanks in advance; I look forward to learning more about y'all.<p>Tell me about the company you work for.<p>What is your role at this company?<p>What do you like most about your current job?<p>What do you like least about your current job?<p>What advice would you give to a CS student graduating next month?<p>What have been some of the biggest roadblocks in your career?<p>How do you recommend finding mentors and networking with fellow computer scientists and entrepreneurs?<p>Tell me about your favorite project you have worked on or contributed to.<p>Who within our industry serves as a role model to you?<p>What is your primary goal you have set for yourself professionally?
======
shire
Can I ask your age and what you studied java or c++? thanks.

~~~
baerbradford
I'm 21, and attending Texas Christian University. I graduate next month.

You can see some of what I've worked on at <http://baerbradford.com>. I'm most
familiar with Java, C#, and Python, and I am primarily interested in computer
networking and web development.

